# Alien: Covenant - Ridley Scott gibt den Namen des Sequels bekannt



## Knusperferkel (18. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Covenant - Ridley Scott gibt den Namen des Sequels bekannt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Alien: Covenant - Ridley Scott gibt den Namen des Sequels bekannt*


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

Ein Ridley-Scott-Film ist wie ein Bob-Dylan-Konzert oder ein Tennismatch von Boris Becker: es wird entweder genial oder grauenvoll, dazwischen gibt's nichts. Aber eigentlich kann es ja nur besser als "Prometheus" werden.


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2017)

Nach Prometheus habe ich eigentlich keine große Hoffnung mehr. Schon Alien 4 war an den Haaren herbeigezogen (mit dem Bluttropfen von Ellen Ripley). Die beste Phase hatte die Filmreihe mit den ersten 3 Teilen. Ob ein Covenant an deren Brillanz anschließen kann, wage ich noch ernsthaft zu bezweifeln. Es würde mich freuen, aber ich glaube es nicht. Mir fehlt auch eine Sigourney Weaver. Aber in dem Alter (mit Ende 60) würde ihre Rolle als Action-Queen auch unglaubwürdig wirken. Das wäre die andere Seite. Selbst die Akte Jane, Black Hawk Down oder Der Marsianer waren auf ihre Art eher überdurchschnittlich.

Bei Ridley Scott kann man auch wirklich sagen, daß er viele brillante Filme gemacht hat, aber auch Aussetzer hatte. Da gibts auch kein "Dazwischen". Ein Gladiator war nahezu genial, die Alien-Trilogie (bevor sie zur Quadrologie wurde) und nicht zu vergessen Blade Runner waren Film-Meilensteine. Und dann gibts dann halt auch noch Alien 4 und den Film Prometheus. Wo sich in der Reihe Covenant einordnen wird bleibt abzuwarten. Ich befürchte aber mal in der zweiteren Gruppe.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

Ach, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Scott ist bestimmt immer noch für eine positive Überraschung gut. Ich halte es für sinnvoll, daß er sich jetzt um sein Lebenswerk "Alien" kümmert, er ist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste. Hab gerade mal nachgerechnet: Der Mann ist 80! Donnerwetter, das sieht man ihm aber wirklich nicht an. Da hat er sich ja noch einiges vorgenommen ...

Dabei fing "Prometheus" gar nicht schlecht an, der Einstieg war stimmungsvoll, die Däniken-These mit den Menschengärtnern ist auch immer wieder gerne genommen, aber dann reiht sich leider Logikloch an Logikloch ...


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2017)

Sicher, der Anfang war richtig gut. Aber das Problem ist, daß der Film aus mehr als nur 20 Minuten besteht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

Ich weiß es nicht, was alle an "Gladiator" so toll finden. Ich finde diesen Film grauenhaft. Meine Schwester mag ihn, und das ist für mich immer ein sicheres Zeichen, daß etwas Schrott ist. Den hätte auch sein Bruder Tony selig drehen können.


----------



## DerBloP (18. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht, was alle an "Gladiator" so toll finden. Ich finde diesen Film grauenhaft. Meine Schwester mag ihn, und das ist für mich immer ein sicheres Zeichen, daß etwas Schrott ist. Den hätte auch sein Bruder Tony selig drehen können.


LoL gutes Argument mit deiner Schwester 
BTW finde ich Gladiator aber auch Schrecklich...
Und auf den neuen Teil von Alien freue ich mich auch.
Einzig doof finde ich nun, dass wiederum das Sequel von Covenant, nur ein zwischenteil von Prometheus und Covenant ist. Also wird man ja jetzt schon das ende dieser Trilogie sehen...
 (denke doch mal dass es eine wird, oder?)...
Da muß der Film jetzt einfach Bombastisch sein, um mir die Vorfreude zum nächsten nicht zu nehmen...
Weiß nicht ob ich das jetzt so gut verständlich machen konnte, was ich meine... 

Nichts desto trotz fand ich Prometheus garnicht so schlecht, eher sogar ganz gut. Bis auf dass es jetzt doch so lange gedauert hat bis ein Nachfolger rauskommt.
Aber an sich finde ich schön dass es eher ein ruhiger Film war, mit dem Aspekt des Forschens/Erkundens, der "Erbauer" usw... und ohne viele hektische Actionszenen Schnitte...
Klar waren einige Sachen doof...anonsten Nein, der FIlm war schon cool, nur halt die Zeit des weitererzählens der Geschichte fühlte sich doof an, mit diesem Cliffhanger...und er wird ja nun erstmal noch länger einer sein...aarrrrgghhhhhh


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

Ja, verstehe ich auch nicht, warum er die Filme nicht gleich in richtiger Reihenfolge dreht. Man blickt ja vor lauter Zeitsprüngen machmal kaum noch durch. Ich glaube, Tarantino ist schuld mit seinem "Pulp Fiction", und George Lucas, der übrigens erst Ep. I bis III machen wollte, aber dann zu der Einsicht kam, daß diese Filme mit damaliger Tricktechnik wohl zu teuer werden würden, weshalb er erstmal mit dem IV. Teil loslegte. So leben wir jetzt in einem verwirrenden Zeitalter.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> LoL gutes Argument mit deiner Schwester



Bei Musik, Büchern und Filmen trennen mich und meine Schwester keine Planeten, sondern ganze Sonnensysteme. Ich werde da, um die Privatsphäre zu schützen, nicht weiter ins Detail gehen.  Aber es hat doch sein Gutes: Wenn sie von etwas begeistert ist, ist das für mich ein zuverlässiger Hinweis darauf, was ich getrost ignorieren kann.


----------



## DerBloP (18. März 2017)

Ebenso muss man nichts Teilen...


----------



## MichaelG (18. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht, was alle an "Gladiator" so toll finden. Ich finde diesen Film grauenhaft. Meine Schwester mag ihn, und das ist für mich immer ein sicheres Zeichen, daß etwas Schrott ist. Den hätte auch sein Bruder Tony selig drehen können.



Mir lief eine Gänsehaut herunter als der Ex-General der römischen Armee zu Grabe getragen wurde und der Flashback auf seine Familie ging. Auch wie er die Freiheit seiner Mithäftlinge erstritten hatte. Klar vieles war CGI und teils auch unlogisch. Aber es war trotzdem ein phänomenaler neuer Sandalenfilm. Einer der besten der Neuzeit.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. März 2017)

Also wie man Gladiator schrecklich und Prometheus ganz gut finden kann ist mir gänzlich unerklärlich 
Klar altern die Effekte, der Film ist ja auch schon 16 Jahre alt. Trotzdem einer der besten Filme innerhalb seines Genres und zurecht mehrfach oscarprämiert 

Ob ich das mit Alien: Awakening gut finde, hängt einzig und allein von Covenant ab. Bisher bin ich sehr skeptisch, aber Scott kann auch immer was tolles abliefern.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Also wie man Gladiator schrecklich und Prometheus ganz gut finden kann ist mir gänzlich unerklärlich



"Gladiator" zeichnet einfach ein völlig falsches Abziehbild der römischen Zeit, ganz wie es sich der typische heutige "Bild"-Leser so vorstellen mag. Dagegen ist "Ben Hur" ja noch eine präzise Doku. Mehr Kitsch und Verklitterung geht ja gar nicht. Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Du mußt deinen Feinden auf die Rübe hauen, bis ihnen die Kotze hochkommt. Nee, diesen Film nehme ich Ridley Scott sogar richtig übel. Aber die breite Masse läßt sich eben von den imposanten Bildern beeindrucken. Ist alles so schön bunt hier.


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Einzig doof finde ich nun, dass wiederum das Sequel von Covenant, nur ein zwischenteil von Prometheus und Covenant ist. Also wird man ja jetzt schon das ende dieser Trilogie sehen...
> (denke doch mal dass es eine wird, oder?)...



Äh was? Die Reihenfolge ist:

Prometheus
Covenant
Awakening 
(weitere Filme)

Alien
Aliens
Alien 3
Alien 4


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> "Gladiator" zeichnet einfach ein völlig falsches Abziehbild der römischen Zeit, ganz wie es sich der typische heutige "Bild"-Leser so vorstellen mag. Dagegen ist "Ben Hur" ja noch eine präzise Doku. Mehr Kitsch und Verklitterung geht ja gar nicht. Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Du mußt deinen Feinden auf die Rübe hauen, bis ihnen die Kotze hochkommt. Nee, diesen Film nehme ich Ridley Scott sogar richtig übel. Aber die breite Masse läßt sich eben von den imposanten Bildern beeindrucken. Ist alles so schön bunt hier.



Historisch akkurat ist er mit Sicherheit zu großen Teilen nicht, aber sowas erwarte ich bei Hollywood-Filmen ehrlich gesagt auch nicht unbedingt. 
Kitischig und "verklittert" würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sagen, spätestens der Directors Cut, der nicht auf ab 12 runtergeschnitten ist, ist ziemlich dreckig und blutig. Mit der Story wird natürlich explizit versucht auf eine sehr emotionale Schiene zu gehen, wenn einem das zu viel ist und man das als kitschig sieht - das kann ich vllt sogar in manchen Bereichen noch nachvollziehen; auch wenn ich es anders sehe. 
Aber schön wie du alle Leute mit gegenteiliger Meinung, mich eingeschlossen, direkt herabstufend als breite Masse bezeichnest und Parallelen mit "Bild"-Lesern ziehst. Wirkt extrem arrogant und elitär von deiner Seite aus, da verliert man direkt jegliche Lust mit dir über sowas zu diskutieren


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aber schön wie du alle Leute mit gegenteiliger Meinung, mich eingeschlossen, direkt herabstufend als breite Masse bezeichnest und Parallelen mit "Bild"-Lesern ziehst. Wirkt extrem arrogant und elitär von deiner Seite aus, da verliert man direkt jegliche Lust mit dir über sowas zu diskutieren



Es ist doch aber auch etwas nervtötend, wie sich ständig Leute persönlich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn man zu irgendwas seine Meinung sagt. Und daß ich arrogant sei, das habe ich schon so oft gehört, daß ich inzwischen glaube, da ist etwas dran und auch wieder nicht. Denn um wirklich arrogant zu sein, müßte man sich ja als etwas Besseres fühlen, das ist bei mir bestimmt nicht der Fall. Ich schreibe niemandem eine Meinung vor; ich finde, Leuten, die sowas tun, mangelt es ganz allgemein an Demut. Ich muß aber auch nicht jeden Murks gut finden, und daß gerade Gamer mit abweichenden Meinungen nicht so gut umgehen können, ist ja nun auch keine so neue Erkenntnis.

Vielleicht sieht Niveau von unten immer aus wie Arroganz.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. März 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es ist doch aber auch etwas nervtötend, wie sich ständig Leute persönlich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wenn man zu irgendwas seine Meinung sagt. Und daß ich arrogant sei, das habe ich schon so oft gehört, daß ich inzwischen glaube, da ist etwas dran und auch wieder nicht. Denn um wirklich arrogant zu sein, müßte man sich ja als etwas Besseres fühlen, das ist bei mir bestimmt nicht der Fall. Ich schreibe niemandem eine Meinung vor; ich finde, Leuten, die sowas tun, mangelt es ganz allgemein an Demut.



Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob du als Mensch arrogant bist oder nicht. Die Aussage auf die ich mich bezogen hab, klingt nur eben so, ob jetzt wissentlich so formuliert oder nicht. 
Es gibt ohne Frage Leute, die zu schnell beleidigt sind/sich angegriffen fühlen. Wenn du Meinungen so formulierst wie oben bezüglich Gladiator, wundert mich das aber auch nicht, wenn Leute darauf eher negativ reagieren. 



> Vielleicht sieht Niveau von unten immer aus wie Arroganz.



Tut es nicht. 
Aber das ist wieder so eine Formulierung mit der du dich innerhalb einer Diskussion über den anderen stellst und prinzipiell aussagst: "Ich bin besser als du, deswegen ist meine Ansicht besser" Keine schöne Art einfach 
Da du damit auch über mein "Niveau" urteilst (einzig und allein auf Basis meines Filmgeschmacks bezüglich eines Films) werde ich da auch nichts mehr dazu schreiben jetzt. Mich beleidigt sowas nicht, ich finde nur wie gesagt, dass das keine Art ist eine Diskussion zu führen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. März 2017)

Ich bin gerade etwas verwirrt... Der kommende Alien heisst doch Convenant. Wenn der im Boxoffice überzeugt gibt es einen neuen Film - Awakening - der dann zwischen Prometheus und Convenant spielt... Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? 

Wenn ja... Was soll dann dieses zeitliche Hin- und Hergespringe?!


----------



## SGDrDeath (18. März 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh was? Die Reihenfolge ist:
> 
> Prometheus
> Covenant
> ...


Ähm nein, ist sie nicht. Lies den Artikel noch Mal ganz in Ruhe.


----------



## lars9401 (18. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Historisch akkurat ist er mit Sicherheit zu großen Teilen nicht, aber sowas erwarte ich bei Hollywood-Filmen ehrlich gesagt auch nicht unbedingt.
> Kitischig und "verklittert" würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sagen, spätestens der Directors Cut, der nicht auf ab 12 runtergeschnitten ist, ist ziemlich dreckig und blutig. Mit der Story wird natürlich explizit versucht auf eine sehr emotionale Schiene zu gehen, wenn einem das zu viel ist und man das als kitschig sieht - das kann ich vllt sogar in manchen Bereichen noch nachvollziehen; auch wenn ich es anders sehe.
> Aber schön wie du alle Leute mit gegenteiliger Meinung, mich eingeschlossen, direkt herabstufend als breite Masse bezeichnest und Parallelen mit "Bild"-Lesern ziehst. Wirkt extrem arrogant und elitär von deiner Seite aus, da verliert man direkt jegliche Lust mit dir über sowas zu diskutieren



Du verwechselst da was. Von Gladiator ist die Kinofassung Ridley Scotts Directors Cut. Die Langfassung ist nur ein Bonus, siehe Intro von Scott.

Du verwechselst das mit Königreich der Himmel. Der war im Kino ab 12 und im DC ab 16.


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ähm nein, ist sie nicht. Lies den Artikel noch Mal ganz in Ruhe.


Aha. Stimmt ... was soll das denn ?. naja, mal sehen, was daraus wird.


----------

